# Any News on the Fenix Headlamp(s)



## nzbazza (Mar 17, 2008)

Does anyone have any news on this mythical beast?


----------



## YuccaPatrol (Mar 17, 2008)

Didn't know such a thing was in the works, but I'd love to see something equivalent to an L2D as a headlamp. For me, it would have to use AA batteries.


----------



## Empyfree (Mar 18, 2008)

fenixlight.com teased us by adding "headlamps" to their website aaages ago! no fresh news though. What we need is 4 7s to provide us with unsubstantiated rumours and teasers to keep us talking about it!


----------



## YuccaPatrol (Mar 18, 2008)

If they made a L2D equivalent with two AA batteries side by side in a matchbox shaped case with the LED head popping out of the top, it would be a fantastic headlamp that could be easily attached to helmets or a headstrap.


----------



## clg0159 (Mar 18, 2008)

I still find myself wondering about this thread:
https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/186286&highlight=new+headlamp
Was this a probe from Fenix?


----------



## RGB_LED (Mar 19, 2008)

Hmm... I recall that 4sevens was working on a headlamp awhile ago with an unnamed company (not Fenix) but, unfortunately, things didn't go as planned. It was for a 1xCR123 Cree headlamp and he just needed a company to back the ideas (and not take advantage of his ideas) - I'm hoping Fenix will step- / has stepped-up... Any updates 4sevens? 
https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/143397&highlight=fenix+headlamp



4sevens said:


> I'm sourcing a 1xcr123a cree XR-E headlamp right now.
> 80 lumens (2 hours) on high
> 15 hours on low
> It's NOT fenix though


 


4sevens said:


> Ok ... quick update and I'm sorry for not updating... The company I was working working with (yes WAS) subcontracted another company in china. I started seeing some of the lights looking very similar to what we have drawn up so I inquired - yep - they were subcontracting a company in china. I terminated cooperation with them since the subcontracting company would benefit from my design and feedback. This is a major bummer because I have spent lots of time working with these guys only to find out that I'm working with a bucket full of holes!  Anyway, until I find another company to work with me exclusively, the project is now on hold. And yes, this is NOT a fenix headlamp.


----------



## Crenshaw (Mar 19, 2008)

im confused, if fenix is not coming out with a fenix headlamp, then why out it on thier website? hmmmm..

Crenshaw


----------



## RGB_LED (Mar 19, 2008)

OHHH!!!! Now I see what crenshaw is talking about... http://www.fenixlight.com/newping.asp?classid=2... 

Hmm... makes me wonder if this could be the reason for the chocolate cake listing on Fenix Store's site... Is there a significant milestone for Fenix / Fenix Store? Perhaps upcoming announcement(s)??? I don't want to spread false rumours but now I'm really intrigued... 

Btw, I also notice Fenix-Store now has a new link (empty at the moment) for Zebralights... https://www.fenix-store.com/index.php?cPath=89


----------



## GaryF (Mar 20, 2008)

RGB_LED said:


> Hmm... I recall that 4sevens was working on a headlamp awhile ago with an unnamed company (not Fenix) but, unfortunately, things didn't go as planned. It was for a 1xCR123 Cree headlamp and he just needed a company to back the ideas (and not take advantage of his ideas) - I'm hoping Fenix will step- / has stepped-up... Any updates 4sevens?



4sevens later confirmed that Fenix was planning a headlamp:
https://www.candlepowerforums.com/posts/2111313&postcount=113


4sevens said:


> I can confirm that Fenix is working on a headlamp. ETA late this year or beginning of next.



and this in response to Gunga's question... "Can you at least tell us if headlamp is coming in the next few months? THere have been conflicting reports..."



4sevens said:


> Yes there is. ETA 1st qtr 2008


http://www.cpfmarketplace.com/mp/showpost.php?p=2082945&postcount=10


In combination with the headlamp section on fenixlight.com, I think it's more a question of when, not if Fenix will produce a headlamp.


----------



## RGB_LED (Mar 20, 2008)

GaryF said:


> 4sevens later confirmed that Fenix was planning a headlamp:https://www.candlepowerforums.com/posts/2111313&postcount=113
> 
> and this in response to Gunga's question... "Can you at least tell us if headlamp is coming in the next few months? THere have been conflicting reports..."
> 
> ...


:twothumbs Thx GaryF, didn't see that thread.


----------



## Avatar28 (Mar 20, 2008)

RGB_LED said:


> Hmm... makes me wonder if this could be the reason for the chocolate cake listing on Fenix Store's site... Is there a significant milestone for Fenix / Fenix Store? Perhaps upcoming announcement(s)??? I don't want to spread false rumours but now I'm really intrigued...



The cake is a lie!


----------



## Gunner12 (Mar 20, 2008)

Since Fenix has a section on their site, I'd presume they are developing a headlamp. They are a smart bunch, if there's a market, they will make it.



Avatar28 said:


> The cake is a lie!


----------



## PhantomPhoton (Mar 20, 2008)

clg0159 said:


> I still find myself wondering about this thread:
> https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/186286&highlight=new+headlamp
> Was this a probe from Fenix?



I'd say it definitely is not. 
I have my suspicions but I don't want to say anything yet.

As for a Fenix headlamp, I hope they come to market and compete. Competition benefits the consumer.


----------



## Rzr800 (Mar 20, 2008)

PhantomPhoton said:


> "..As for a Fenix headlamp, I hope they come to *market* and compete. Competition benefits the consumer..."


 
I'll take the above literally and question whether advance marketing is even important to most companies out there (anymore) in relation to competition right around the corner.
I look at this forum base as a pretty darn intelligent one that certainly appreciates the vendor attention anytime it is given to them and who truly reward those 21st century new (cough) 'marketeers' who take the time to participate here on a regular basis. CPF or CPFM is not obviously the 'end-all' to any successful launch of a product; yet my mind keeps going back to the little company out of nowhere who teased us so _perfectly_ with a product (that they were actually proud of) while rewarding CPF(M) members with not only extremely detailed advance information/pre-production reviews...but pretty darn good advance pricing as well.

Yeah, we'll keep checking back to see if this question or that is ever answered or ignored...yet it takes a pretty darn sharp marketing plan to keep BOTH of your brand new products from falling off of the CPFM board for months at a time...and I believe that intimately involved/detailed advance word is a big part of it.

I'm not faulting Fenix or anybody else one bit for playing these releases close to the vest...yet I'm still waiting for some company to come on in here and capture lightning in a tube as Edgetac did with their new release marketing plan not long ago. We can all be pretty easily played like a fiddle up here...yet you've really got to know the tune better than the next guy to truly compete and not be drowned out on these fast-moving boards.

Simply my $.02 and no nastiness intended in any way, shape or form.


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe (Mar 20, 2008)

Doggone expensive cake! But I ordered some anyhow.

I'll let everyone know how it tastes as soon as I get it!


----------



## GaryF (Mar 21, 2008)

PlayboyJoeShmoe said:


> Doggone expensive cake! But I ordered some anyhow.
> 
> I'll let everyone know how it tastes as soon as I get it!



I hope you read the review on it first


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe (Mar 21, 2008)

No worries mate!


----------



## Avatar28 (Mar 22, 2008)

I would like the see the headlamp designed with mounts that can accept existing Fenix heads, P3D for a 4xAA/2xCR123 model and most of the rest for a 2xAA/1xCR123. Or perhaps have both types of battery packs available and interchangeable (with the appropriate heads).


----------



## GaryF (Apr 11, 2008)

Empyfree said:


> fenixlight.com teased us by adding "headlamps" to their website aaages ago!



And now it's gone


----------



## RustyKnee (Apr 11, 2008)

Avatar28 said:


> I would like the see the headlamp designed with mounts that can accept existing Fenix heads, P3D for a 4xAA/2xCR123 model and most of the rest for a 2xAA/1xCR123. Or perhaps have both types of battery packs available and interchangeable (with the appropriate heads).


 
That would be cool. I have reckon thats a good way to make a bike light too.

Stu


----------



## lightknight (Apr 14, 2008)

Just received a questionnaire from fenix concerning headlamps.
Think, this time they mean it!


----------



## Empyfree (Apr 14, 2008)

I too received and filled out a questionairre about fenix headlights. My guess is that it will be a while before we see a product hit the "shelves" if they are just doing their market research. But at least they are doing it the right way round, hopefully they'll create a winning product!


----------



## Hitthespot (Apr 14, 2008)

I received the questionair also. It didn't sound to me like they were too close to a finished design. Fenix does things fast though. We may see onw quicker than we think.

:shrug:

Bill


----------



## Mdinana (Apr 14, 2008)

Hitthespot said:


> I received the questionair also. It didn't sound to me like they were too close to a finished design. Fenix does things fast though. We may see onw quicker than we think.
> 
> :shrug:
> 
> Bill


 
I just want to know one thing: How do so many of the members here seem to be up to speed in regards to R&D of new lights/LEDs, get questionaires, etc? Are you all well known folks outside the forum in Flashlight-land or some other qualifications?


----------



## GaryF (Apr 15, 2008)

Mdinana said:


> I just want to know one thing: How do so many of the members here seem to be up to speed in regards to R&D of new lights/LEDs, get questionaires, etc? Are you all well known folks outside the forum in Flashlight-land or some other qualifications?



I think the questionnaire was sent out to people who had expressed previous interest in Fenix headlamps, or maybe just to a database of prior customers. I got one, and other than a keen interest, I have no credentials in the field.


----------



## Empyfree (Apr 15, 2008)

Same here, I've just been pretty active on here, and bought quite a few Feni! (Fenixs? fenixes?)


----------



## gadgetnerd (Apr 15, 2008)

Empyfree said:


> Same here, I've just been pretty active on here, and bought quite a few Feni! (Fenixs? fenixes?)



I reckon it's fenices. Index->indices Fenix->fenices 

FWIW I got the questionnaire too, via www.torchworld.com.au, which is where I tend to get mine from.


----------



## lightknight (Apr 15, 2008)

I was forwarded the questionnaire by thephotonshop.co.uk where I recently bought a fenix. Great shop by the way.


----------



## Seek (Apr 16, 2008)

My first post 

I'm always struck by the poor selection of decent headtorches that seem to be available against the dazzling range of torches / flashlights out there. Here's my wishlist for a headtorch on the offchance someone from Fenix (whose products strike me as being excellent in terms of price - quality) reads this 


- A decent battery pack at the back of the headtorch (in an ideal world, a couple of 18650s but I don't realistically see this getting to market for their first attempt at a headtorch). Alternatively, 3 AA strikes me as a sensible idea. Not *that* bulky and I think a sensible minimum if you want a fair output and a decent runtime. And of course, easy to find. Being able to borrow a few from a friend when you need to is very very useful  A 'coin screw' to secure it.

- A couple of Seoul P4 or Cree Q5 emitters, one as a proper flood (a la Scurion or zebralight) and one medium to narrow spot with a decent optic. 3 brightness levels each, and the possibility of running them together. Failing that, a single emitter with a beam pattern like the P3D and a couple of e.g. Nicha NSPW500GS-K1. Skip the strobe / SOS mode. Is it really useful on a headtorch?

- A nice wide headband with an over-the-top band. You can always take it off if you don't like it but I find it makes a headtorch, especially one with a larger battery case, feel more secure.

- A sensibly located and easy to use switch. (Really, I have found nothing more satisfactory than that on the Black Diamond Xenix IQ in this respect. Rubberised, located on the bottom of the light head, good feedback.)

- Regulated but with a final low power unregulated mode that will give you a few hours of useable light before the battery finally dies. I can't overstress this point. It's amazing how much you can do with a trickle of light when you really have to - I had several close calls underground when I moved to a regulated headtorch. 

- IP67 rated. 1m submersion and dust etc.

- Some kind of battery indicator.


Voila. Happy I'm finally posting something after lurking so long. What an insanely great resource this site is.

--Seek


----------



## cat (May 22, 2008)

Still no news. 

I'm about to order a P2D RB100 and an L1D body to use with my ZebraLight. 
(The L1D because I want to be able to use NiMH AA like the ZebraLight, and the P2D because I want the Rebel emitter and I think the P2D body would be more useful to me as an alternative than an L2D body. The P3D length is ok on the strap but the L2D is probably too much.) 
The only problem is that there's no way to swivel it.


----------



## Fitz (Jun 11, 2008)

I just noticed a section I hadn't seen before on the Fenix site. It's titled "Dosun", so I did a quick Google search and it seems they offer a headlamp with 3 beam profiles, 5 modes, battery guage, etc. Runs on 3 "AA" batteries. They also offer some interesting flashlights with a "Digital Ring-Switch" behind the bezel for output, battery indicators, etc. HA III finish and a nice zippered case.

Nothing in the section so far, so not sure if this is the long rumored headlamp or not. Looks interesting though.......


----------



## greenLED (Jun 11, 2008)

Fitz said:


> I just noticed a section I hadn't seen before on the Fenix site. It's titled "Dosun",


Here's a link:
http://www.dosun.us/portablelight/index_light.html

Looks like a different company.


----------



## Yucca Patrol (Sep 26, 2008)

Well, has anybody heard anything? '

It's been almost 4 months since I've heard anything, and Surefire has been parading their Saint Headlamp all over the place and will release it next month.

With SureFire about to release their headlamp, maybe it is time for Fenix to give is some idea of what we can expect when their headlamp comes to market?

Now that Surefire has acknowledged the existence of the rechargeable AA battery, I might not be able to restrain myself from ordering it, but it is only 100 lumens and I know Fenix can do a LOT better than that with 2xAA. . . .

Come on 4-Sevens. . . . throw me a bone and give us a little hint


----------



## EugeneJohn (Sep 26, 2008)

I'd been waiting to see what Fenix came out with, but the urge to emtpy my wallet became too much for me Wednesday.  

I ordered the H30. 

I hope Fenix comes out with something really nice which will force me to buy it also.


----------



## Yucca Patrol (Sep 26, 2008)

Don't worry. No matter what Fenix comes out with, you will still use and enjoy your Zebralight. 

My H50 covers me for close in flood, but I still need a rugged water-resistant/proof very bright headlamp for viewing things at greater distances.


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe (Sep 26, 2008)

What I desire is a nice beam decently bright headlight that doesn't go out like a switch was thrown when the battery dies.

Rayovac Sportsman 1AA comes close except for the last part.


----------



## electrothump (Sep 27, 2008)

PlayboyJoeShmoe said:


> What I desire is a nice beam decently bright headlight that doesn't go out like a switch was thrown when the battery dies.
> 
> Rayovac Sportsman 1AA comes close except for the last part.



Wish Rayovac would do away with the colored leds and go with white ones. You would have three levels like that. Oh well! They've done well to catch up as much as they have.


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe (Sep 27, 2008)

Yeah, to be quite honest I use an Energizer 3AAA 1 RED 2 "white" LED light with a slide switch.

It's very easy to use. I use red to prepare for bed, white to read a while and then red again to hang it where it's easy to use if I need it for a "can" trip in the night.

The Energizer 2 spot 2 fllood BOTH and 2red is better except it has a BOOGER of a clickie and you have to go through 2, 2, 4 2 off every time and I have to use a fingernail placed PERFECTLY to switch it.

While searching for that I found my Garrity 3AAA 2 LED and river rock 2AAA two level which I had forgotten about.

Gonna charge up some AAA and give those a try again.


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe (Sep 28, 2008)

Ok dokey. Last night I used the 2AAA 2 level .5 W River Rock headlight to read before sleep. It's a little too dim in low mode and too spot in either mode.

Good for some uses but NOT as a reading light.

Tonight I'll try the Garrity 3AAA 2 led 5 level.

I'd almost have to bet that when/if Fenix does a headlight it will be too spot for my use.


----------



## Yucca Patrol (Sep 29, 2008)

PlayboyJoeShmoe said:


> I'd almost have to bet that when/if Fenix does a headlight it will be too spot for my use.



You sound like someone who could really benefit from a zebralight for night-time reading. On low, my H50 is great and doesn't wake my wife.

But back to the original discussion. . . . . 

*Any news on the Fenix headlamps? 4-Sevens. . . . are you out there?*


----------



## LED_Thrift (Sep 29, 2008)

PlayboyJoeShmoe said:


> ... too spot in either mode.
> 
> Good for some uses but NOT as a reading light..


 
Lens diffuser, like scotch tape or WhiteRite [something like that] may be just the thing.


----------



## greenLED (Sep 29, 2008)

greenLED said:


> Here's a link:
> http://www.dosun.us/portablelight/index_light.html
> 
> Looks like a different company.


Still  for a Fenix-styled headlamp (and/or bike light).


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe (Oct 4, 2008)

The only two "single point source" headlamps I have are the River Rock .5W and the Rayovac 1W.

The RR has Writeright on the lens but is still too spot.

The diffuser on the Rayovac is GREAT! Using it in 1W mode with the diffuser is as good as it gets.

But the runtime isn't great and when the battery reaches 1.2V the thing goes out with no warning.

The Zebralight H50 looks pretty good.


----------



## Woods Walker (Oct 4, 2008)

I hope that if Fenix ever makes a headlamp they go with a warm tint as headlamps are used for camping/hunting etc. I would take a warm tint over a few extra lumens. Thinking a warm tint LED like the Husky hi-def headlamp with all the goodness of Fenix regulation. Don't see any reason why a Fenix headlamp using two AA batteries could not have the same output (maybe a bit less for the warmer tint Cree) as my L2D. It would sell very well to outdoors type like me. I see Fenix in few hiking/hunting mags. If they show the Regulated runtimes/warm LED it would sell very well.

So here is the run down:

1. Warm tint LED like the TK20.
2. 2xAA with runtime near (willing for a bit less with warm Cree) L2D.
3. 3 modes, Low Med and Hi. Maybe Tubro but no crazy flashing stuff.
4. Comfort is key. Good headband.
5. Like all Fenix lights must use Lithiums and NiMH.
6. Needs to be waterproof and drop resistant.
7. Regulated like the L2D.
8. Beam like the newer EOS. A good combo of spot and flood.
9. Low 9 lumens, Med 45, Hi 100ish, Turbo maybe 150ish.
10. Will this ever be made? I will take 1/2 of the list.


----------



## DragonFlame (Oct 14, 2008)

Yep, that's right, Woods Walker, we need something like that.
2AA is not a must I dare say. 4AA in a battery pack would work well too. 2 CR123 would work great as well.
And the designers should consider proper heatsinking, you've seen the Primus Primus PrimeLite (the one with Rebel LED), they've already done good heatsinking using exposed metal parts.


DF


----------



## Yucca Patrol (Oct 15, 2008)

I'm in the market for something new, and with Surefire and Zebralight coming out with some neat products in the very near future, I'd sure love to have a hint about what Fenix might offer before I make my decision. . . . .

4-Sevens. . ... . .are you out there?


----------



## CathastrophiX (Nov 10, 2008)

Any news?


----------



## Dukester (Nov 10, 2008)




----------



## drmaxx (Nov 10, 2008)

On the lighthound page I found the following link to a Fenix questionaire:
http://www.fenixlight.com.cn/voteen/Survey_Show.asp?Survey_id=156

The last question is: 
_19. Could you suggest any other changes or new products you would like to see from Fenix ?
_

We might be able to help the birthprocess of the headlamp with our feedback?

(I am neither affiliated with lighthound nor fenix..)


----------



## HeadCSO (Nov 10, 2008)

I assume Fenix are either working hard on the headlamp to get it right first time, or they have now dropped the idea.

I was one of the folk who completed Fenix's headlamp questionnaire back in April.


----------



## coldlocus (Nov 21, 2008)

Is there still no news about the Fenix Headlamp? I've been away for a while and I was in the works then IIRC.


----------

